# 2016 ATA Show Picture Thread



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome, i posted a thread earlier with the hope that someone would do a thread like this! Cant wait to see the new items rolling out this year


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Tag

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great idea! Subscribing.


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

IF you go down to Archers helping Archers Section there is already 3 threads set up for Pics, Video, and Discussion......In the 2016 ATA Thread
Creeks


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I will be looking forward to all threads covering the ATA, as you know, not everyone takes pics of everything so the more the better!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

following


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

Anything from anyone anywhere?.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

Tag


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Will be cool to see all the new gear,
One thing I haven't seen or heard a lot about is if there are new broadheads in the D6 market. I am still on the fence whether or not it is here to stay.


----------



## iheart archery (Dec 12, 2012)

Tagged

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

sitka gear!


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Please pics for new:
Bowtech & Diamond
Mission crossbows


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Tag


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

Tag


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

in for this


----------



## ang454 (Jan 21, 2014)

Subscribed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## 3bladebandit (Apr 14, 2013)

Tagged.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great idea! Subscribing.


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

Standing by.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm at the Outtech Appreciation Show. I'll start getting a few pics before my phone dies.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

If possible, I'd like to see pics of the new 125 grain Wasp Drone and the Darton DS-4800 3D. Thanks.


----------



## AndyWest83 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would love to see the halon x

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

New summit stands?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

TheKingofKings said:


> New summit stands?











From another thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootahoyt77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Details on the truball release in the picture.Looks like a hinge head on a wrist strap with a "handle" sorta thing?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> Details on the truball release in the picture.Looks like a hinge head on a wrist strap with a "handle" sorta thing?


Looks like the hinge they made for Matt Stutzman. Maybe going into production 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

tagged


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Tagged 
Thanks for the pics 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In!


----------



## panthalia (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

Hot shot releases. I saw they have 3 new ones and would love the quick scoop on them.


----------



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not as good as being there but darn fun even from a distance


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Tagged. Let's do this. I love this time of year!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

WhitBri said:


> Looks like the hinge they made for Matt Stutzman. Maybe going into production
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup. its a fingerless release

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/t-r-u-ball-ht-fingerless-release.html


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

subbed


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

In for pics. Can't wait the shop I shoot for asked me tonight to go with him next year!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

In for the pics.


----------



## SNOWCRITTER (Feb 17, 2011)

Any solocam from Mathews?


----------



## ericbhall1984 (Apr 10, 2015)

The new Mathews bows here please

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aj87 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mathews and bowtech bows... And grab once of each in a 27.5" draw and drop them off at my place! Lil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyKMA (Oct 4, 2015)

Spot Hogg please.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

AndyComp said:


> Hot shot releases. I saw they have 3 new ones and would love the quick scoop on them.



x2!


----------



## wjlucas (Mar 12, 2012)

Tag

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

Cbe new tek hybrid please.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

btolli said:


> Cbe new tek hybrid please.


This


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## Don Francis (Aug 11, 2012)

new bowtech please


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Where are the pics?????????


----------



## elkscout (Oct 11, 2014)

markman said:


> Where are the pics?????????


This

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel Archer (Dec 29, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

markman said:


> Where are the pics?????????


Guess they have been deleted


----------



## jmy214 (Dec 23, 2015)

Why would they get deleted?


----------



## Adamobb (Dec 12, 2015)

Tag


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Anything from Magnus or Muzzy?


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not all of the companies are at the OutTech pre ATA party. Only the ones represented by that rep group. Bowtech won't be revealing anything until tomorrow morning. This is the kickoff party/show specials event to welcome everyone. Everyone calm down.


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## Henning (Sep 20, 2015)

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing the new toys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

can't wait to see what bowtech releases.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Why were pics taken down?


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

The shows starts today at 8:30. 
Here's some more preshow pics


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm awake now, where's the bows? lain:


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tagged for pictures


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

sawtoothscream said:


> can't wait to see what bowtech releases.


Very nice bows coming out plus they will hopefully announce their 3 acquisitions


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Tag for pics


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

I,m in..... It,s like Christmas again!


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

50 pages of the word tagged. I might as well join in


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why do the pics keep getting deleted?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

The Browning crossbows


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lcavok99 said:


> Why do the pics keep getting deleted?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


What pics have been deleted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> What pics have been deleted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nvm wrong thread, ooos.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here comes the first pics


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Well?


----------



## chillrgot1down (Aug 5, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

What's up with Bowtech? their countdown clock expired minutes ago and no change to the website


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Tag


----------



## Deer777 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tag


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Creefer17 said:


>


Nice, a solocam without the grid riser.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

If you guys have facebook search ATA show. They had a lot of photos posted yesterday of everyone setting up.


----------



## michbreezy (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

michbreezy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it's basically a 340 ibo bow with a 6 " brace and a (short) ata of 31"im out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Is this their only release? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

That bowtech has some big riser cutouts, interesting design...


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Tagged


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

Tagged


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

New colors on Obsessions


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Can you take some pics of the K34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Elite with a recurve???What in the world???


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

huckfinn38 said:


> Elite with a recurve???What in the world???


I don't know but I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

bowman69 said:


> I don't know but I want one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that was the first thing I thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

huckfinn38 said:


> Elite with a recurve???What in the world???


I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims? :dontknow:


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Someone please post the dl range of the victory 37, someone has had to have heard it.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

WhitBri said:


> Someone please post the dl range of the victory 37, someone has had to have heard it.


Heard it will mirror the 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims? :dontknow:


Man that's low lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims? :dontknow:


Shims under front foot. It helps with high/low arrow flight :wink:


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

WhitBri said:


> Someone please post the dl range of the victory 37, someone has had to have heard it.


It will go out to 31".


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Now an Elite recurve in one of the KUIU camos would be SICK


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

Is VitalX-Vital Gear or company under new name in the building ?


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Some up close pics of the new CBE Tek Hybrids would be cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the Victory 37 was CAMO with the Vgrip???????? Also, wonder if their recurve has that "locked in" let off ;P


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Did anyone else notice the Victory 37 was CAMO with the Vgrip???????? Also, wonder if their recurve has that "locked in" let off ;P


Yup, the victory is the only vgrip that comes in camo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Yup, the victory is the only vgrip that comes in camo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't know that, thankyou.


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Some more pics of the colored vertex would be sweet. Like a blue one lol


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Didn't know that, thankyou.


Sure thing... Makes no sense to me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

What's the specs on the new Mathews solocam?


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

BeastofEast said:


> What's the specs on the new Mathews solocam?


Also wondering


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've got tons more pics. Bad service in building. I'll upload more when I can. And guys got waaaaaaay more pics coming. Be patient.


----------



## insanehunter11 (Mar 8, 2013)

anything from rage new broadheads?? other companies


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Creefer17 said:


> I've got tons more pics. Bad service in building. I'll upload more when I can. And guys got waaaaaaay more pics coming. Be patient.


Man enjoy your time there... Upload pics later!


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Creefer17 said:


> I've got tons more pics. Bad service in building. I'll upload more when I can. And guys got waaaaaaay more pics coming. Be patient.


U know people on AT aren't patient..lol


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

BeastofEast said:


> What's the specs on the new Mathews solocam?


30" ATA, 7" BH, 330fps rating.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you stop by the Sitka booth and get some pics of the new products? With some detailed pics of the fanatic lite bibs....:wink:

Thanks!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all this!


----------



## hammer2017 (May 2, 2015)

Only thing so far i have seen is an 85 grain 1.5" cut broadhead called the SS85 from rage


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

New Broadheads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericgmci (Apr 12, 2015)

Creefer17 said:


> New colors on Obsessions


BOOM!! Now we are talking!


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

anything new from Sitka?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Can you stop by the Sitka booth and get some pics of the new products? With some detailed pics of the fanatic lite bibs....:wink:
> 
> Thanks!


plz do! sitka fans are getting restless!


----------



## carbontiger (Dec 1, 2014)

tagged


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Any other new single pin sliders?Retina lock I herd might have one?SPOT HOGG Has THE NEW Fast Eddie XL Wich looks awesome but any others?Thanks


----------



## Altec Audit (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time. Enjoy seeing all the new stuff


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

kgtech said:


> plz do! sitka fans are getting restless!


Love my Sitka stuff, but actually starting to lean towards First Lite. Would like to see thier new offerings.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Would also like to see if UA started expanding on it's new RR forest pattern beyond the hoodie only offered at Cabelas yet.


----------



## Dirt Dawg (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbs_up


enkriss said:


> Can you stop by the Sitka booth and get some pics of the new products? With some detailed pics of the fanatic lite bibs....:wink:
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Tagged.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

bowman69 said:


> I don't know but I want one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah me too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Love my Sitka stuff, but actually starting to lean towards First Lite. Would like to see thier new offerings.


I am not even sure if first lite went to the show.

They have a new jacket out though.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

4IDARCHER said:


> Love my Sitka stuff, but actually starting to lean towards First Lite. Would like to see thier new offerings.


No first lite at the show. No more realtree license, rumors about an expiring ASAT lic also. 
I can't fandom why they wouldn't be releasing their no products at the ATA show. Puts them behind the 8 ball before they even start.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Alright!Now we're talkin!


----------



## BKag09 (Feb 25, 2011)

What camo is that on the OB Defcon M6?


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## skunkworx (Jan 13, 2010)

I need a laugh, anyone go by the gearhead booth?


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

BKag09 said:


> What camo is that on the OB Defcon M6?


Last Leaf Camo
I'm pretty sure our own Whack and Stack is the designer. And Breathn. Met both guys. Very nice. Lots of nice ppl here.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Thought I'd like to see a new solo cam....doesn't look too impressive, same exact specs as z2 with a new riser...maybe it'll be a shooter...


----------



## nkrecker145 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool,
Tightspot in KUIU camo


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Creefer17 said:


> This is my first year going. On my way now. I know in the past for me, I would spend all day on Archerytalk looking for info and pictures of the ATA show. So I decided for those that are like me but can't go, I'd start this picture thread. It will be pic heavy of most of the good stuff, but if anyone wants pictures of anything in-particular, let me know and I'll do my best. Thanks AT family.


Any Scent Lok?


----------



## nkrecker145 (Jan 30, 2011)

Can someone please get some pics of the Obsession bows with that new Last Leaf Camo, please. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims? :dontknow:


On the obsession bows.. dont need em on Elite.. (tight specs)


----------



## Nockd (Dec 24, 2008)

Does Easton or Beman or anyone have new arrows out?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

irishhacker said:


> On the obsession bows.. dont need em on Elite.. (tight specs)


Lol. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Www.lastleafcamo.com


Or look up Last Leaf on facebook!


----------



## pklemieux (Feb 3, 2009)

New stokerized stuff? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

what's the specs on the Victory 37????


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> what's the specs on the Victory 37????


37ATA 6.75 BH 330IBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

What are the specs on those recurve elites and did they give a price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like the looks of Diamond's offering. Looks like a standard Binary version of the OD cams from the Destroyers.


----------



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

subscribed


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Victory 37


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

bowman69 said:


> 37ATA 6.75 BH 330IBO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thank you


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

One of bear archery New crossbows









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

have you shot it? How does it feel compared to the 39" Victory?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Somebody measure the limbs on the Victory 37. Are they the same length as the E35 limbs?


----------



## CajunExtreme (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of the updates. Keep the pics coming

:thumbs_up


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Creefer17 said:


>


What's the new bow from Prime & specs? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

BKag09 said:


> What camo is that on the OB Defcon M6?


probably John and Josh's new creation!!! good for them!!!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bryan Thacker said:


> What's the new bow from Prime & specs? Thanks a lot!


looks like a Rize. so same specs as the alloy, just with 82x aluminum riser and sherpa attachment system


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I find myself checking out all the pics of elite bows just hoping to catch another angle of the Elite Origin Recurve.. lol


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

JHENS87 said:


> looks like a Rize. so same specs as the alloy, just with 82x aluminum riser and sherpa attachment system


That's the new 7" BH Rival! I was told about this a while ago & just forgot...lol


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Bryan Thacker said:


> That's the new 7" BH Rival! I was told about this a while ago & just forgot...lol


looking at it twice. your right. I had forgotten about it too. looks like a nice bow lol


----------



## mjt27 (Oct 18, 2015)

What will be a better target bow, the Victory 39 or 37?? Dang I'm stoked to shoot the 37


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Is XOP there with their lightweight hangon?


----------



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

mjt27 said:


> What will be a better target bow, the Victory 39 or 37?? Dang I'm stoked to shoot the 37


The 37 is the exact same bow as the 39. The 37 is just targeted towards a shorter draw length. They should shoot exactly with the same feel I would think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Tagged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

whats the specs on the halon x?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

The 37 will/should have a softer feel so to speak with more parallel limbs...It is also faster, but you lose a 1/4 brace...Way is see its a longer E35 not a shorter Victory...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expressmail (Mar 31, 2013)

That some badazz looking camo...dip or kolorfusion??


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims? :dontknow:


That cracked me up !


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

In for later

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Did Hoyt have any surprises for the show? I'd like to get my hands on the z3 and see if it's different at all than the z2 but it doesn't really wow me just reading about it. Halon x seems nice but eh. Was really hoping for something cooler on the solocam.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

What's that new Summit stand all about? That ladder looked wacky


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

So far I like the Fast Eddie XL, Hamskea Hybrid, and the CBE sights. The bow that looks the best to me is the Victory 37 and surprisingly the Darton non shoot though.(orange in pic)


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

S.A.S said:


> What's that new Summit stand all about? That ladder looked wacky


Most likely changing something just to change it and sell it as new rather then any real improvement on anything. After all ladders have been around for a few thousand years, we were due for a change .


----------



## Muchhuntin (May 13, 2015)

I didn't get to see the new ladder stand anyone have a pic to post up here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pooh4459 (Jan 8, 2015)

how tall is the summit ladder? Didnt see it on there info poster. I bet that things$350-400 + though.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

trial153 said:


> Most likely changing something just to change it and sell it as new rather then any real improvement on anything. After all ladders have been around for a few thousand years, we were due for a change .


their is/was a tree stands company that made stuff like that. tree line stand (must have been bought by summit)






View attachment 3525706

View attachment 3525714


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> probably John and Josh's new creation!!! good for them!!!


Www.lastleafcamo.com

Last leaf camo is also on facebook.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Any thing new from gold tip


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

sapper1 said:


> Tagged.


Big Red 1 ...Kitzigen, Germany 97-2000.. Caught my eye..


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure if their there but,anything new from Vortex Optics???


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

trial153 said:


> Most likely changing something just to change it and sell it as new rather then any real improvement on anything. After all ladders have been around for a few thousand years, we were due for a change .


Yeah, it looks like a two man stand with a full Platform. If it is lighter then current models of full platform two man stands that I will be interested, but if it's just some twisty trendy hipster ladder at the same weight but + $100 more, well, they can fly a kite.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

S.A.S said:


> Yeah, it looks like a two man stand with a full Platform. If it is lighter then current models of full platform two man stands that I will be interested, but if it's just some twisty trendy hipster ladder at the same weight but + $100 more, well, they can fly a kite.


Get the string ready and wait for the right wind


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Elites new recurve is nice


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Breathn said:


> Elites new recurve is nice


John did you get Length ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Breathn said:


> Elites new recurve is nice


Msrp? Any specs?

Thanks for pics!!


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Any new fixed heads out this year?


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

Any more big cut mechanicals? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Muzzy trocars hybrid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Breathn said:


> Elites new recurve is nice











I'm pretty sure that's you in the background huh


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Another "Bow of the Year" award for sure. Incredible bows. Also heard black limb pockets & cams may be available on their hunting bows. Can anyone confirm or deny?


JHENS87 said:


> looks like a Rize. so same specs as the alloy, just with 82x aluminum riser and sherpa attachment system


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

62 in ,I think it'll be 1250-1300.00 retail..
Yep that's me,nice to meet you


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Any new under armour stuff?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Not sure if their there but,anything new from Vortex Optics???


New Razor hunting scopes
New Range finder


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your updates OP. I sure hope you're able to enjoy yourself at the show!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Tag


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> New Razor hunting scopes
> New Range finder


Nice! Hope it's a little cheaper than the Ranger...Thx Rodney.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Nice! Hope it's a little cheaper than the Ranger...Thx Rodney.


Much improved


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

More Sitka...:tongue:


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Keep em coming


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

xhammer23 said:


> So far I like the Fast Eddie XL, Hamskea Hybrid, and the CBE sights. The bow that looks the best to me is the Victory 37 and surprisingly the Darton non shoot though.(orange in pic)


Orange Pearson bow not Darton.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

NAP Hammerknocker

https://youtu.be/C8QOILUU3Jg




bowhunter4413 said:


> Any more big cut mechanicals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

irishhacker said:


> -bowfreak- said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I wonder where you are supposed to put the shims?
> ...


Hahaha!Are you serious?????


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

George Charles said:


> NAP Hammerknocker
> 
> https://youtu.be/C8QOILUU3Jg


Terrible name lol and that ferel is huge bet it gets terrible penetration..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I bet I shove it through a deer or two lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane (Jul 6, 2014)

That new Muzzy broadhead is dirty......I like it.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I actually kinda like the nap hammers except the name. The concept is pretty neat. I'm sure i'll shoot one or two. There is more than likely going to be some sort of first gen issues with them though, still interested in seeing some more of these.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

AntlerInsane said:


> That new Muzzy broadhead is dirty......I like it.


Yeah would like to see more of it

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

THE PHENOM said:


> Hahaha!Are you serious?????


Yes.. read the threads on obsession bows.. I have never owned one.. My comment comes directly from obsession shooters


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

irishhacker said:


> Yes.. read the threads on obsession bows.. I have never owned one.. My comment comes directly from obsession shooters


im pretty sure he meant are you serious that Elites don't need shims. That is funny


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Muzzy trocars hybrid!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was impressed with these, definitely going to use these this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Those new muzzy are sick.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hammerknockers. 
Hmm


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmmmmm......Punchcutters reborn.


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pulled these from Instagram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for memory refresher. The original Pucketts Punchcutters I think. I don't think the carbon fiber ferrule will hold up to the tests on the Hammerknockers. Looks to be another gimmick. I think Rocket broadheads makes 1 similar also. Go watch a few episodes of Midwest Whitetails to see how they work, not so good. I even e-mailed Bill Winke about it. No response.


Fall Gray said:


> Hmmmmm......Punchcutters reborn.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Breathn said:


> 62 in ,I think it'll be 1250-1300.00 retail..
> Yep that's me,nice to meet you


For their first year recurve???? You have to be kidding me?


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

New 4 blade grim reaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

4 blade reaper, nice. I'd assume, judging by the size of the ferrule, that its 1 3/8" x 1 3/8" ??


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> 4 blade reaper, nice. I'd assume, judging by the size of the ferrule, that its 1 3/8" x 1 3/8" ??


I believe it's a 1 3/8x1 1/4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

trial153 said:


> No first lite at the show. No more realtree license, rumors about an expiring ASAT lic also.
> I can't fandom why they wouldn't be releasing their no products at the ATA show. Puts them behind the 8 ball before they even start.


Actually they didn't renew their Realtree license because lack of demand in that pattern. Straight from their mouths they are going to concentrate on ASAT and their own Fusion pattern. You got bad scoop.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Anything new from PSE? Thought they might be releasing something new at the show like they did last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bergs said:


> Anything new from PSE? Thought they might be releasing something new at the show like they did last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far nothing. No awesome show release this year. Bummer.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

bowhunter4413 said:


> New 4 blade grim reaper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bear X https://youtu.be/xwa469ORIow

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like rage went in the right direction.

Guarantee the new reaper will be a destroyer.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

bowhunter4413 said:


> New 4 blade grim reaper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's what I'm talking bout!


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

I thought I saw in someones pic on facebook that Hoyt had an Aluminum Defiant in Harvest brown with Ridge reaper limbs. Could anyone get a pic of it and post it on here? Would love a closer look.

Thanks


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone have pics of the closed muzzy?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Creefer17 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's you in the background huh


Is that smoke or ranger in the pic on the Defcon?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Any pics of the new ramcat diamond?


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Can someone get a pic of the new sword sight please?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

COArrow said:


> Any pics of the new ramcat diamond?





AT News said:


> View attachment 3524090
> 
> View attachment 3524098
> 
> ...


Here ya go


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Is that smoke or ranger in the pic on the Defcon?


Smoke


----------



## rcdvt (Nov 6, 2014)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3530346&d=1452103915&thumb=1
Predator?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

rcdvt said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3530346&d=1452103915&thumb=1
> Predator?


A sleeve? What is the point of that?


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> Is that smoke or ranger in the pic on the Defcon?


What enk said 
There is a thread in the Obsession forum with all the patterns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Here ya go


Thanks, did you get a chance to check the blades? Was curious if the single bevel is as sharp as the standards or if it feels like the AV3 single bevel grind they use as well. Appreciate it.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadly I'm not at the show. just copied that off the ATA sticky that AT News has been posting on. I'm going to buy a pack for this fall though, look awesome


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Sadly I'm not at the show. just copied that off the ATA sticky that AT News has been posting on. I'm going to buy a pack for this fall though, look awesome


I agree, just hoping they are sharp like the regulars. purchased the single bevel grind ones last year and they are not sharp to the touch, so was did not use them.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Is that smoke or ranger in the pic on the Defcon?


Smoke I believe.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Creefer17 said:


> Smoke I believe.


Yea this is ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Not at ATA but here's Athens new 2016 bows 2 new bows and new DLS cams new tunable cable rod. And new string suppressor.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

w8indq said:


> Can someone get a pic of the new sword sight please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



x2! And also what ever the new QAD product is.


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

Tag in


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

lachypetersen22 said:


> x2! And also what ever the new QAD product is.


Qad hdx micro is in this thread but haven't seen the new 1 pin from sword

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

w8indq said:


> Qad hdx micro is in this thread but haven't seen the new 1 pin from sword
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Oh ok, what post #?


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pcdDrKPn7cA&feature=youtu.be
Athens 2016

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

w8indq said:


> Qad hdx micro is in this thread but haven't seen the new 1 pin from sword
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Looks like the new sword
www.instagram.com/p/BANyHWgLIjG/


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Looks like the new sword
> www.instagram.com/p/BANyHWgLIjG/


That looks nice

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

No pictures from the Xpedition booth?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Is that smoke or ranger in the pic on the Defcon?


Smoke









Ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

The ranger looks nice


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm still hoping to see the new 125 grain Wasp Drone. I haven't seen anything from the Wasp booth in any threads.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

The Arrow Guru said:


> No pictures from the Xpedition booth?












I could have sworn I took more than one pic of the Xoedition booth. Sorry man.


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Ooooo a kryptek blouse

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Is that new UA barren gear?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Ranger or smoke on both a defcon or a Defiant looks bad ass!
Is it all kolorfusion or can it be dipped in a carbon bow? 






whack&stack said:


> Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

LongIslandHunt said:


> Big Red 1 ...Kitzigen, Germany 97-2000.. Caught my eye..


I was at Ft. Riley.


----------



## bowhuntaholic (Nov 28, 2014)

Bryan Thacker said:


> That's the new 7" BH Rival! I was told about this a while ago & just forgot...lol


Do you have any info on the 7" BH rival, ibo #s


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

bsharkey said:


> irishhacker said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.. read the threads on obsession bows.. I have never owned one.. My comment comes directly from obsession shooters
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Creefer17 said:


>


Now I see why my UA stuff is so long in the legs. Its all made for tall skinny guys and I'm short and avg build.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't tried their pants but their shirts have always fit short in the arms and they don't offer a tall size

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

huckfinn38 said:


> For their first year recurve???? You have to be kidding me?


Can buy a nice high end ilf rig for that coin. Pass on the elite


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> Can buy a nice high end ilf rig for that coin. Pass on the elite


Agreed. I mean dang they are pricing like people been winning with their recurves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd love to see good pics from the Sword booth.. The video they have on YouTube sucks, all I got from it was the name of their new sight and you can barely even see it... So somebody please hook a brotha up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anything new from Sitka? New patterns or gear?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> Ranger or smoke on both a defcon or a Defiant looks bad ass!
> Is it all kolorfusion or can it be dipped in a carbon bow?


That's kolorfusion on the Hoyt. No dip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

whack&stack said:


> That's kolorfusion on the Hoyt. No dip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New pattern looks good man. Way to not let a small hurdle stop you. Naming a pattern Redemption is very catchy and very fitting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anybody know the name of the grim reaper 4 blade? When will it be available?


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Mathews523 said:


> Anybody know the name of the grim reaper 4 blade? When will it be available?


This!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mathews523 said:


> Anybody know the name of the grim reaper 4 blade? When will it be available?


Grim Reaper Carni-Four


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Id like to see some more of the Under Armour clothing if possible, I HOPE they did away with that ridiculous lime green everywhere. I love the UA gear and clothing. I've worn it since it first came into the hunting industry but lately with their prices and "Cool" colors theyve have made be back away. I think the original ridge reaper and ayton series were by far their best so far.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anything from Cuddeback?


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Whack the new patterns look bad ass!!!!Well done!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbhsgs3699 (Mar 15, 2015)

Great stuff, thank you


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel Archer (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, thank you!!!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

mreffner said:


> bump


somebody needs post counts


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Reported. Now back to zero you go.

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

